# **** Brothers Construction Company



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Two weeks ago I had to take Fuzzy to the Vet for treatment of injuries to his wing and eye. Nothing serious just cuts, missing feathers , swollen eye , etc. Once a day, I had to give him medicine down the throat. twice a day medicine on the wing and drops in the eye. Vet says he will be fine, $85 please. This was a result of a fight with his mate/brother , Baby. I noticed the fights usually start after they have built a nest. Once the nest is built, they start fighting. Maybe it's about who is going to sit in it. To stop the fighting , about four times a day I grab handfuls of twigs and leaves, and throw them outside. As I am doing this they are walking past me bringing it back in again. 
Here is a short Video of brothers Fuzzy and Baby doing their thing, driving me nuts.  
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060430&ctime=083957


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi George,

It's a very cute little video of your boys and their antics. As I watched, having two females that came as a 'mated pair', I couldn't help but think how frustrating it must be for these two brothers who want a nest, eggs and babies so badly, to not even get the eggs to sit on and at least be partially satisfied with their lot in life. 

Now I've seen fights even w/mated ferals over who gets to sit on the nest. I remember one HUGE fight where the female stood on the equivalent of her tippy toes, with wings outstretched and chased her mate to the edge of the awning everytime he tried to take his turn on the nest. She had just made a scene up on the roof of the building where I was throwing seed out for the flock. She was angry about getting in on the 'tail' end of the feeding and would chase him away from the seeds as she gobbled down everything close to him. She eventually won the fight on the awning after quite a showdown, and he took roost w/the rest of the birds on another roof. 

Mine seem to have some disputes over who gets to sit on the eggs that never hatch. Eventually, Harriet just plops herself right on top of Ozzie, and thus, gets to sit on the eggs. 

I guess if they settle in and things don't get worse, then you could leave things be, but you might think about a couple of hens for the boys and then it will be a new game...pulling and replacing eggs.

fp


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Glad to hear your pigeon Fuzzy is doing well. 


I watched that video and its so funny lol its like a race except its going no where lol they look like busy busy ants going back and forth Wow that would drive me nuts too seeing that but then again its fun to watch.
Great video.

I had sort of the same problem except more hard one of my pigeon females would not sit on the nest i didnt know why i was about to give up on the eggs when i decided to try to fix the nest she just kept going on and off the nest. So after a few trys she finnaly walked around the basket nest moved a few sticks and sat down thank god it was driving me nuts trying to make a comfy nest for her lol talk about picky picky i think she was wanting the colour to be right because the only material she used was black but pink or blue nope lol.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi George,

I loved your video, how cute! I like the sound of their little feet on the floor as they strutt back and forth from their nest  

Lindi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi George, 

That was a great little video again today They are really determined and focused pigeons that want very badly to do the whole "nesting" thing. I think I suggested before, but perhaps you should offer them some dummy eggs to sit on, this just might calm them down a bit


Good luck with these two, and I've got a young pigeon myself Ricky and I'm almost sure he's gay too. He's a single bird though, but seems very interested in his father on the other side of the room and tries to attack his mother now, lol.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi George,
> 
> ... I think I suggested before, but perhaps you should offer them some dummy eggs to sit on, this just might calm them down a bit
> 
> ...



Duhhhh! Why didn't I think of that!!

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi George,

Being that they are both males they want to dominate and play boss. I have a friend who had two gay male pigeons, he gave them several clutches of eggs to hatch and they did, and made wonderful parents.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Putting in my two cents...*

jerseygeorge, you have made my day! Talk about laughing! Many thanks!  

Squeaks seemed to go into "daddy" mode and since he's by himself, Cindy was kind enough to give me a dummy egg. Well, let me tell you, he sat on that egg for almost TWO weeks and I had to PRY him off for exercise and making sure he ate and drank! MAN, that bird was FOCUSED (AND OBSESSED!)...

I think he may be heading back into "daddy" mode as he's back into "mating" mode now... and I'm IT!  

I agree, give 'em some eggs, dummy or otherwise...

That video could be on America's Funniest...talk about a race! Almost like "outta my way, I'm getting MORE! It's MY nest!"


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

i like the sound of their cute little feet when they walk on the floor


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol you ahve some cute pijies lol my birds pick up twigs from their loft because my pigeons wont stay grounded for long out side


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the comments and advice. I ordered several dummy eggs from Foy's today, we will give that a try. 
Sometimes see their father just standing on his perch watching them . I walk over to him and say, Dad they are your kids, can't you do something with them?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Thanks for the comments and advice. I ordered several dummy eggs from Foy's today, we will give that a try.
> Sometimes see their father just standing on his perch watching them . I walk over to him and say, *Dad they are your kids, can't you do something with them?*




And does Dad reply, "Nope, they've left the nest and are on their own! Your problem now, son!"


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> [/B]
> 
> And does Dad reply, "Nope, they've left the nest and are on their own! Your problem now, son!"


Do pigeon parents over time forget who their children are? as sometimes they will mate with them

Do they kick their children out of the nest when they're ready to fly, so that they are able to have more babies in the nest?

maybe they only love their children when they are babies,


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LondonPigeon said:


> Do pigeon parents over time forget who their children are? as sometimes they will mate with them
> 
> Do they kick their children out of the nest when they're ready to fly, so that they are able to have more babies in the nest?
> 
> maybe they only love their children when they are babies,


Pigeons do not recognize their babies as "theirs" after they are a couple of months old. They will put the babies out of a nest so that they can raise their next young ones. It's not a matter of "loving" or "not loving" thier children. It's called nature. Pigeons and MOST other animals don't have "babies" because they want to have a family. They raise babies to keep the gene pool going and to insure that their species survives. They do "care" for thier children while it's necessary to do so and will fight with their lives to protect them but once they are grown, it's on to more reproduction to insure survival........sometimes we try to inject "human" emotions onto the animals. At some level, their level, they do care just as much as we care about our children, but they don't spend a lifetime caring for and worrying about all of thier offspring. At some point their children just become another one of the flock and the present babies are what's most important to them.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

that does make sense

still, it is cute the way the birds sit and feed to the babies


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I love to watch my birds build their nests. I will admit that these two are adorable. Just the fact that they are brothers puts a whole new spin on the task at hand. I sure hope that their construction company will prosper. They are such hard little workers.

Best Wishes
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Has the nest been completed? Does kinda remind one of a construction area with everyone running around building stuff!

I know some pigeons have the ability to build spectacular nests! Peter Pied Piper, the ASU pigeon, was such a one! I call it the "Frank Lloyd Wright Syndrome!"


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

*Update*

The fighting got so bad monday morning, I loaded the dog crate in back of the Jeep, put Fuzzy in a cat carrier , and off to work we went. I set the crate on a work bench in the back of my bay. I put in feed & water, and a little perch . At first he seems a bit stressed but was asleep on his belly within a couple of hours. Several time during the day I carried him around the yard for 5 min to break the monotony. As soon as we got home around 5 PM I put him back in the bird house. Within minutes they started up again. 
This morning , more of the same. Fuz went to work with me again . I guess he will continue to go to work with me untill he and Baby get out of this mode, which usually lasts about a week or two. 
I should have gotten hamsters.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Couldn't Fuzzy stay at home in the dog crate? That way he could avoid the car ride. My pet pigeons get carsick like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> The fighting got so bad monday morning, I loaded the dog crate in back of the Jeep, put Fuzzy in a cat carrier , and off to work we went. I set the crate on a work bench in the back of my bay. I put in feed & water, and a little perch . At first he seems a bit stressed but was asleep on his belly within a couple of hours. Several time during the day I carried him around the yard for 5 min to break the monotony. As soon as we got home around 5 PM I put him back in the bird house. Within minutes they started up again.
> This morning , more of the same. Fuz went to work with me again . I guess he will continue to go to work with me untill he and Baby get out of this mode, which usually lasts about a week or two.
> *I should have gotten hamsters.*


Would TWO male brother hamsters fight? Be careful what you wish for jerseygeorge... 

Can they be separated by a barrier yet still be able to see each other?

I have read on the site that some pigeons do well being able to look around while riding and others need to be covered to prevent car sickness...


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Dosen't matter if my boys are covered or able to look around, they barf all the same, poor little guys.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

JGregg said:


> Dosen't matter if my boys are covered or able to look around, they barf all the same, poor little guys.


I'm sorry JGregg! I can relate! All the time I was taking Squeaks for appts to have his wing checked, he was fine.

Then, going in for a yearly checkup...CAR SICK! At first I couldn't figure out how those seeds got in the carrier! Panicked because I thought that is ONE STRANGE POOP, before my brain clicked in to "reality!"

I, too, can have that tendency and can sure emphathize and sympathize!!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

JGregg said:


> Couldn't Fuzzy stay at home in the dog crate? That way he could avoid the car ride. My pet pigeons get carsick like you wouldn't believe.


I tried that. He went bonkers. Yet in the crate at work he is a very mellow fellow.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Would TWO male brother hamsters fight? Be careful what you wish for jerseygeorge...
> 
> Can they be separated by a barrier yet still be able to see each other?
> 
> I have read on the site that some pigeons do well being able to look around while riding and others need to be covered to prevent car sickness...


Can they be separated by a barrier yet still be able to see each other?

No but I tried everything else. I tried EVERYTHING. This is a last resort. 

I have read on the site that some pigeons do well being able to look around while riding and others need to be covered to prevent car sickness..


Is that what that was? He barfed in the car today while in the cat carrier. He doesn't do it if I hold him. Now I'll have to drive to work with one hand.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Has the nest been completed? Does kinda remind one of a construction area with everyone running around building stuff!
> 
> I know some pigeons have the ability to build spectacular nests! Peter Pied Piper, the ASU pigeon, was such a one! I call it the "Frank Lloyd Wright Syndrome!"


I noticed that once the nest is built the posturing and fighting starts. Then like clicking a light switch they are outside grooming each other. Then back inside posturing again. I do look forward to the sun going down. Then my little horned angels go to bed, sleeping side by side.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm a little confused  (doesn't take much!). Did you say that you CANNOT put a see-through barrier between them? OR, you tried but it didn't work or won't work???

Well, if your work isn't TOO far away, driving one handed could work if there's not a lot of traffic! BUT, I'd be ready with some kind of explanation when you are stopped by the police for driving erratically!  

You are very fortunate (not to mention Fuz) to be able to take him to work! AND a walkabout! WoW...what more could a dyfunctional pigeon need??  

However, you may have to move into THEIR home and give them yours where they can each have their own room...


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> I'm a little confused  (doesn't take much!). Did you say that you CANNOT put a see-through barrier between them? OR, you tried but it didn't work or won't work???
> 
> Well, if your work isn't TOO far away, driving one handed could work if there's not a lot of traffic! BUT, I'd be ready with some kind of explanation when you are stopped by the police for driving erratically!
> 
> ...


They don't live in a typical loft. It is a 10 x 10 building with a 15 x 17 screened area attached to it. If it were just Fuz and Baby it might be possible to partition off half of the place to keep them apart. But, there are 5 other birds who live there that must be considered. 

My wife might find cleaning up after them is worse than cleaning up after me.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> They don't live in a typical loft. It is a 10 x 10 building with a 15 x 17 screened area attached to it. If it were just Fuz and Baby it might be possible to partition off half of the place to keep them apart. But, there are 5 other birds who live there that must be considered.
> 
> *My wife might find cleaning up after them is worse than cleaning up after me.*


Gee, really? I would vote for you first... (the devil made me say it!)

*sigh* Well, sounds like you have a REAL dilemma! It's either "ho ho ho, it's off to work we go" with Fuz OR, you build the brothers their OWN place!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Gee, really? I would vote for you first... (the devil made me say it!)
> 
> *sigh* Well, sounds like you have a REAL dilemma! It's either "ho ho ho, it's off to work we go" with Fuz OR, you build the brothers their OWN place!


Good News/Bad News
I drove to work and back today with Fuz held in my left hand with him laying on my chest, wrapped in a dish towel. Yes, his head was exposed. No car sickness. 

I got the dummy eggs from foys today, and put two in the nest. They pecked at them a few times and looked at me as if to say, You gotta be kidding, right? They then ignored the eggs. Maybe they just like sparing with each other. Looks like I'm going to have to get Fuz his own time card.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Good News/Bad News
> I drove to work and back today with Fuz held in my left hand with him laying on my chest, wrapped in a dish towel. Yes, his head was exposed. No car sickness.
> 
> I got the dummy eggs from foys today, and put two in the nest. They pecked at them a few times and looked at me as if to say, You gotta be kidding, right? They then ignored the eggs. Maybe they just like sparing with each other. Looks like I'm going to have to get Fuz his own time card.


Oh dear...you DO have that dilemma! Of course, I'm laughing my head off but that's only because I don't have any **** Brothers in the Construction Business! AND, Mr. Squeaks is an only pigeon (however, he has his own problems keeping 4 cats in line!)  

Well, I guess, for now, you have found the only solution...taking Fuz to work! Can you make him a Supervisor??? 

BTW, who says pigoen's aren't smart?? They KNOW those eggs aren't theirs and are probably thinking of a way to find out who is sneaking in leaving "deposits" on their nest!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Oh dear...you DO have that dilemma! Of course, I'm laughing my head off but that's only because I don't have any **** Brothers in the Construction Business! AND, Mr. Squeaks is an only pigeon (however, he has his own problems keeping 4 cats in line!)
> 
> Well, I guess, for now, you have found the only solution...taking Fuz to work! Can you make him a Supervisor???
> 
> BTW, who says pigoen's aren't smart?? They KNOW those eggs aren't theirs and are probably thinking of a way to find out who is sneaking in leaving "deposits" on their nest!


The one good thing about this is that Fuzzy is healing up quickly. 
They are so adaptable. We got into work around 7:20 and I put him in his crate. By 8:30 he was on his belly asleep.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> The one good thing about this is that Fuzzy is healing up quickly.
> They are so adaptable. We got into work around 7:20 and I put him in his crate. *By 8:30 he was on his belly asleep.*


Well, when he spends half the night "partying" and trying to find the owner of those foreign white things AND arguing with his brother....no wonder he was asleep!

Besides, don't "Supervisors" (I'm assuming you gave him the position) make their own hours?

Sure glad to hear he's healing well. Birds usually do heal pretty quickly although Squeaks took his own sweet time with his wing!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr .squeaks

This is a very random question but i have always looked at your aviator and woundered what is that red what looks like a sute thing on your pigeon lol.

Glad to hear everything is going good with your lovley pigeons JersyGeorge and your pigeon is doing good good good.!!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

christina11 said:


> Mr .squeaks
> 
> This is a very random question but i have always looked at your aviator and woundered what is that red what looks like a sute thing on your pigeon lol.
> 
> Glad to hear everything is going good with your lovley pigeons JersyGeorge and your pigeon is doing good good good.!!


Thanks Christina


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

christina11 said:


> Mr .squeaks
> 
> *This is a very random question but i have always looked at your aviator and woundered what is that red what looks like a sute thing on your pigeon *lol.
> 
> Glad to hear everything is going good with your lovley pigeons JersyGeorge and your pigeon is doing good good good.!!


That is Mr. Squeaks' Flight Suit (a.k.a. pigeon diaper). Had quite a time getting him one because he needed a suit that was so much bigger than the size recommended for pigeons! He's quite broad chested.

(His Flight Suit also doubles as a "cape" to help Feather (a.k.a. Wonder Woman) fight crime. WW is delighted to have such a strong manly racing homing pij as her partner!Their latest adventure is chronicled under *Inaccurate Impressions *by Pidgey in the Sick/Injured Pigeon section)


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Good news, I left Fuz Home today and no additional damage was done. My wife worked from home today and looked in on them from time to time. The serious fighting has stopped for now. Considering what these two have put me through the past 10 days, this photo represents a beautiful sight at the end of each day.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

they look cute in that photo

I want to pick them up slowly (with Gloves) and hug them, they must be warm and soft.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Lol looks like they both have finally have put there feet at rest and stoped running all over the place pigeons can we ever understand them lol.

Great pic they both look so peaceful and content for once.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> they look cute in that photo
> 
> I want to pick them up slowly (with Gloves) and hug them, they must be warm and soft.


LoL london pigeon it shur looks like those bugs gave you the spooks now your even gona use gloves he he he dont worry your hands will be fine when you touch a pigeon i mean i have touched So much pigeon poop its not funny ok well maybe when its a big poop i might give a little aaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Awww, cute little guys! Looks like temporary domestic bliss to me. I'd love to give both of them neck sratches (without gloves!).


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, I DID scratch Squeaks as he is a Blue Bar JUST LIKE the **** Brothers! He appreciated the attention and says, "THANKS, Jerseygeorge!"


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

haha well i think they look cute and ill still touch them


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

LondonPigeon said:


> they look cute in that photo
> 
> I want to pick them up slowly (with Gloves) and hug them, they must be warm and soft.


Believe me, when they finally settle down ,the LAST thing I want to do is stir them up again. 

BTW, I don't think gloves are needed when handling healthy pigeons. Besides I kinda like having pigeon poop under my fingernails.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Believe me, when they finally settle down ,the LAST thing I want to do is stir them up again.
> 
> BTW, I don't think gloves are needed when handling healthy pigeons. Besides I kinda like having pigeon poop under my fingernails.


I wouldn't want it, I'd have to wash my hands, as I'd be very dirty 

but without gloves, you will be able to feel the birds as they are warm


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

jerseygeorge said:


> ...They don't live in a typical loft. It is a 10 x 10 building with a 15 x 17 screened area attached to it....


Just want to say how much I like your loft!!! Lots of room for the birds to stretch out! Very nice!!!

The sleeping platforms look very comfortable. I always wonder if birds can really relax and get good sleep on those v-perches.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

TerriB said:


> Just want to say how much I like your loft!!! Lots of room for the birds to stretch out! Very nice!!!
> 
> The sleeping platforms look very comfortable. I always wonder if birds can really relax and get good sleep on those v-perches.


Thanks Teri, It was a lot of work rebuilding the place . And it took a couple of months to bulid the screened in area in my spare time. But it was all worth it , as my feathered friends have plenty of room now.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The boys definitely seem to have all the amenities!

Always interested in the "Adventures of the **** Brothers!" They are something else and a riot. Of course, I realize that I'm looking at this from a comfortable "far" viewpoint!   

You get the hassle, I get the enjoyment...LOL Give 'em scratches for me...WHEN they are awake!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> The boys definitely seem to have all the amenities!
> 
> Always interested in the "Adventures of the **** Brothers!" They are something else and a riot. Of course, I realize that I'm looking at this from a comfortable "far" viewpoint!
> 
> You get the hassle, I get the enjoyment...LOL Give 'em scratches for me...WHEN they are awake!


Actually it's been a fairly quiet weekend. The usual posturing but no fighting. Except for the fight out in the yard today between Fuzzy and Jimmy that I had to break up. Jimmy is a BIG Homer who is twice the size of Fuz. But when you are a half crazed **** brother who thinks any area on the ground inside or outside the building belongs to him , size isn't an issue.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Actually it's been a fairly quiet weekend. The usual posturing but no fighting. Except for the fight out in the yard today between Fuzzy and Jimmy that I had to break up. Jimmy is a BIG Homer who is twice the size of Fuz. But when you are a half crazed **** brother who thinks any area on the ground inside or outside the building belongs to him , size isn't an issue.


REALLY ROFL!!! You DO make my day JerseyGeorge!  

Are you SURE these are pigeons and not human midgets with feathers?! Oh Lord...stil ROFL...  

DAVID AND GOLIAH...LOL

Fuz is definitely getting to be a pigeon after my own heart!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

George,

Just wanted to say I've been getting a big kick out of following this thread. Sounds like you've got a couple of real characters there!

Linda


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Well it's come full circle. Nest building for a few days , fighting for a few days , quiet for a few days. They are nest building again. Guess what's next? HELP!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Well it's come full circle. Nest building for a few days , fighting for a few days , quiet for a few days. They are nest building again. Guess what's next? HELP!


Fuz gets a free ride to work as a Supervisor and then sleeps on the job ??


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Sounds like Fuz has a job with a lot of security (impossibe to get fired)!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

I think I liked him better when he looked like this. Back then he was Mom and Dad's problem.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Fuz gets a free ride to work as a Supervisor and then sleeps on the job ??


 It seems to be my only option


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> The boys definitely seem to have all the amenities!
> 
> Always interested in the "Adventures of the **** Brothers!" They are something else and a riot. Of course, I realize that I'm looking at this from a comfortable "far" viewpoint!
> 
> You get the hassle, I get the enjoyment...LOL Give 'em scratches for me...WHEN they are awake!


You seem to really enjoy these two, so I have a deal for you. Kind of like a student exchange program . You send me squeaks and I send you the **** brothers. It won't be for very long, say 25 years or so. By the way, tell your cats to pack their bags.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> You seem to really enjoy these two, so I have a deal for you. Kind of like a student exchange program . You send me squeaks and I send you the **** brothers. It won't be for very long, say 25 years or so. By the way, tell your cats to pack their bags.


Cats have to stay, sorry. Bubba is a 17 yr. old Scottish Fold and is as spoiled as Squeaks.

Awwww, I would love to have the **** Brothers but they wouldn't be happy in a 1 bdrom apt...besides, they aren't used to herding cats. They have to have "CATITUDE!" Which develops YOUNG... 

Squeaks wouldn't be happy either...without ruling all his 4-legged fur birds with an iron beak! He is DA BEAK and no cat messes with him!!

I do offer my sympathies with the **** Brothers, but, look at it this way...your stories of their adventures are SOOOOO entertaining and enjoyed by SO MANY...  

I send my sympathies...hopefully, they will "outgrow" their -ah - differences!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Cats have to stay, sorry. Bubba is a 17 yr. old Scottish Fold and is as spoiled as Squeaks.
> 
> Awwww, I would love to have the **** Brothers but they wouldn't be happy in a 1 bdrom apt...besides, they aren't used to herding cats. They have to have "CATITUDE!" Which develops YOUNG...
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hope so too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The **** twins*

I have been reading this thread with delight about these two charcaters. I appreciate your dilligant care of their welfare, I couldn't imagine what they would look like without your intervention. I hope with time this will resolve itself, that they either come to terms with each other and the "nest", or become interested in a couple of hens.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> I have been reading this thread with delight about these two charcaters. I appreciate your dilligant care of their welfare, I couldn't imagine what they would look like without your intervention. I hope with time this will resolve itself, that they either come to terms with each other and the "nest", or become interested in a couple of hens.


That's the problem. I have 7 birds and 6 are males. And NO, I don't want to get any more!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jerseygeorge said:


> That's the problem. I have 7 birds and 6 are males. And NO, I don't want to get any more!


I understand, but it is because of the ratio of hen to males, that these two have bonded out of desire that cannot be normally fulfilled.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> That's the problem. I have 7 birds and 6 are males. And NO, I don't want to get any more!


I would certainly HOPE NOT! At least any more MALES!  Well, maybe you could - ah - trade, some males for more hens??

I mean, HOLY COW...ONE HEN and SIX COCKS???  

Has this hen chosen a mate??? If not, does she have her OWN place, where she can "entertain" ONE at a time???

I have some friends who would LOVE this ratio, but I don't think your hen (WHAT IS her name, poor thing) does!

P.S. One thing for sure, your posts are just getting MORE interesting...


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> I would certainly HOPE NOT! At least any more MALES!  Well, maybe you could - ah - trade, some males for more hens??
> 
> I mean, HOLY COW...ONE HEN and SIX COCKS???
> 
> ...


Here is the deal. When the birds were living where I work, Junior the older brother to Baby and Fuz, returned one day with a mate. When the decision was made to bring the birds here it was Junior, Baby, Fuzzy , and their parents Mon and Pop. Along with little Girl , Jimmy and ******. Several years ago Mama bird died. Two weeks later Little girl left Junior and moved into Pop's nest box and have mated. Needless to say Junior was out of his mind. Pop and little girl do a very good job keeping horney males at bay. Anyone who gets too close to their area gets chased. And no, I wouldn't consider trading any of them. They may be a dysfunctional family, but they are a family.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

*Little Girl*



jerseygeorge said:


> Here is the deal. When the birds were living where I work, Junior the older brother to Baby and Fuz, returned one day with a mate. When the decision was made to bring the birds here it was Junior, Baby, Fuzzy , and their parents Mon and Pop. Along with little Girl , Jimmy and ******. Several years ago Mama bird died. Two weeks later Little girl left Junior and moved into Pop's nest box and have mated. Needless to say Junior was out of his mind. Pop and little girl do a very good job keeping horney males at bay. Anyone who gets too close to their area gets chased. And no, I wouldn't consider trading any of them. They may be a dysfunctional family, but they are a family.


 Here is the center of attention in the Bird House.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my! Little Girl IS a beauty! She and Pop will REALLY continue to have problems with - ah - instruders!

Dysfunctional? I guess...however, the stories you can tell.  I just have to keep the "characters" straight!

Also really feel for Junior...she broke his heart, poor guy!

Have sympathy for **** Brothers!! Squeaks is getting back to "daddy" mode and driving me and the cats NUTS! Usually he's pretty laid back with the cats but now he's become a TYRANT! Beak strikes, lunges, grunting and chasing until the cats jump up out of his way! I put his nest basket and egg under my computer table and placed some pieces of paper, twigs and pine needles in a neat pile. Next thing I know, my nice pile is scattered all over the place! EVERY PLACE but the nest area...*sigh* oh well, I DID want some more pigeon exercises!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Oh my! Little Girl IS a beauty! She and Pop will REALLY continue to have problems with - ah - instruders!
> 
> Dysfunctional? I guess...however, the stories you can tell.  I just have to keep the "characters" straight!
> 
> ...


Tell Squeaks to put his toys away when he is done playing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I tried telling him but, at the time, he was too busy chasing a cat. With 4 cats and a territory to "guard" that includes their feeding and water area, he is always chasing at least one cat. Actually, it IS quite funny because each of the cats have their own way of reacting. Poor Bubba, the old one, gets the most flank beak strikes because he's an "ambler." Twiggy, the fast one, goes under a chair by the computer table. Squeaks squats down and grunts at her with a few beak lunges thrown in. Timmy, the shy fraidy one, doesn't let Squeaks within 3 feet before he running for his life. And, finally, Gypsy, momma kitty, who loved to chase him to play and try and lick, has the tables turned and now he chases her!

I decided to put his "toys" back for him but they never stay in place for long. Soon he's walking around with a twig in his beak. I hoped he would sit on the dummy egg but apparently he has become enamored with the metal rounded white end of a table leg. He sits on that and guards against all comers!

*sigh* I figure there's another week or so to go before he returns to mostly "normal!"

Oh yes, WHAT were you saying about dysfunctional, Jerseygeorge???


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, I tried telling him but, at the time, he was too busy chasing a cat. With 4 cats and a territory to "guard" that includes their feeding and water area, he is always chasing at least one cat. Actually, it IS quite funny because each of the cats have their own way of reacting. Poor Bubba, the old one, gets the most flank beak strikes because he's an "ambler." Twiggy, the fast one, goes under a chair by the computer table. Squeaks squats down and grunts at her with a few beak lunges thrown in. Timmy, the shy fraidy one, doesn't let Squeaks within 3 feet before he running for his life. And, finally, Gypsy, momma kitty, who loved to chase him to play and try and lick, has the tables turned and now he chases her!
> 
> I decided to put his "toys" back for him but they never stay in place for long. Soon he's walking around with a twig in his beak. I hoped he would sit on the dummy egg but apparently he has become enamored with the metal rounded white end of a table leg. He sits on that and guards against all comers!
> 
> ...


Yes but you have Dysfunctional x 1, I have Dysfunctional x 7.
By the way the **** brothers have been getting along great lately. Knock on wood.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Yes but you have Dysfunctional x 1, I have Dysfunctional x 7.
> 
> *True, however, it's in the DEGREE...with Squeaks, up that by a couple - - of degrees... *
> 
> By the way the **** brothers have been getting along great lately. Knock on wood.


THAT'S WONDERFUL NEWS...for now...IF they follow their "pattern." Does that mean that Fuz gets to take time off from the job and stay home??? I mean, after all, sleeping on the job makes for a pigeon who gains weight and gets lazy. He loses his - ah - "edge."


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> THAT'S WONDERFUL NEWS...for now...IF they follow their "pattern." Does that mean that Fuz gets to take time off from the job and stay home??? I mean, after all, sleeping on the job makes for a pigeon who gains weight and gets lazy. He loses his - ah - "edge."


Fuz belongs at home with the rest of the family. 
BTW I missed a great video op last week. I looked outside and saw Jimmy running full speed in a big circle outside in the screened area. Just behind him in hot pursuit were the **** brothers. After a lap and half I guess Jimmy remembered he had wings and flew up to a perch.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> THAT'S WONDERFUL NEWS...for now...IF they follow their "pattern." Does that mean that Fuz gets to take time off from the job and stay home??? I mean, after all, sleeping on the job makes for a pigeon who gains weight and gets lazy. He loses his - ah - "edge."


Fuz is back to work at his full time job.
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060513&ctime=050015


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Fuz belongs at home with the rest of the family.
> BTW I missed a great video op last week. I looked outside and saw Jimmy running full speed in a big circle outside in the screened area. Just behind him in hot pursuit were the **** brothers. After a lap and half I guess Jimmy remembered he had wings and flew up to a perch.


Not to worry about a video, at least for me...I have a very vivid mind/imagination and I "saw" them. I was laughing so hard I almost fell off my chair! MANY THANKS!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Re Fuz at his full time job...ROFL...his single minded quest reminds me of Mr. Squeaks. He does the same thing, whether running around with a twig or chasing a cat...however, Squeaks is INSIDE...

Well, one thing for sure...with the group you have, there will a never-ending supply of stories! 

BRING 'EM ON... I know that ANY respite will be ONLY temporary.

I would offer my sympathy but I enjoy laughing too much!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Re Fuz at his full time job...ROFL...his single minded quest reminds me of Mr. Squeaks. He does the same thing, whether running around with a twig or chasing a cat...however, Squeaks is INSIDE...
> 
> Well, one thing for sure...with the group you have, there will a never-ending supply of stories!
> 
> ...


How about this one..... A few weeks ago Jimmy was up on one of Pop and little girl's shelves, Making unwanted advances to the lady while Dad was resting in the nest box. Well Jimmy is Big, Little girl is small. No problem. She started running full speed at Jimmy, driving her head into his chest ,pushing him backward , knocking him off the shelf. Who says these birds aren't smart.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> How about this one..... A few weeks ago Jimmy was up on one of Pop and little girl's shelves, Making unwanted advances to the lady while Dad was resting in the nest box. Well Jimmy is Big, Little girl is small. No problem. She started running full speed at Jimmy, driving her head into his chest ,pushing him backward , knocking him off the shelf. Who says these birds aren't smart.


Well, I KNOW that Little Girl is "supposed" to be with Pop but....well, are you SURE she wasn't saying, "NOT now! I said LATER!" 

Uh, how OLD is Pop???

*(Psst, jerseygeorge...WHO has been teaching her martial arts? Bet she knows Wing-Fu too! Just shows to go ya that the bigger they are... After all, what's a poor "little" girl pij to do?? Here pijie pijie...just a little closer...) *


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Sometimes I like to think this subject over backwards -- that we humans also are instinctual, just as other animals, and it is our instinct to love and protect our children and fight for them with our lives. Looking at it this way I can understand that animals do love their offspring, each species according to its instinct. We as humans with our huge intelligent brains have just added more emotion, more thinking, more of everything, even added beyond mere instinct (yet who's to say even our added emotions and thoughts aren't our instinct to feel and to think?). We have so much in common with the other animals of earth.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

RoundAbout said:


> Sometimes I like to think this subject over backwards -- that we humans also are instinctual, just as other animals, and it is our instinct to love and protect our children and fight for them with our lives. Looking at it this way I can understand that animals do love their offspring, each species according to its instinct. We as humans with our huge intelligent brains have just added more emotion, more thinking, more of everything, even added beyond mere instinct (yet who's to say even our added emotions and thoughts aren't our instinct to feel and to think?). We have so much in common with the other animals of earth.



Great post, I understand what you're thinking and I totally agree


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Roundabout. I agree with everything you said. Great post.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, I KNOW that Little Girl is "supposed" to be with Pop but....well, are you SURE she wasn't saying, "NOT now! I said LATER!"
> 
> Uh, how OLD is Pop???
> 
> *(Psst, jerseygeorge...WHO has been teaching her martial arts? Bet she knows Wing-Fu too! Just shows to go ya that the bigger they are... After all, what's a poor "little" girl pij to do?? Here pijie pijie...just a little closer...) *


I only know the age of the 3 brothers .


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Bevis and buthead started up again this weekend.
Here is Bevis, in work, in jail.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So, you changed their names, eh??? Is that Fuz(****)? Darn censors, that word starts with a "B" !!

That's some "time out!" Looks like he's REAL sad! ROFL!

Oh my, jerseygeorge, you are just never gonna get ANY peace!

(psst, hey guys, keep up the good work! The human is losin' it and posts some great updates! Youse guys are really keeping my humor honed to a razor sharp edge! Thanks...shhhhh)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> I hoped he would sit on the dummy egg but apparently he has become enamored with the metal rounded white end of a table leg. He sits on that and guards against all comers!


Do you reckon it's just us lot who have weird pigeons? What with the **** Bros, Mr Squeaks trying to hatch the end of a table leg, and our Flakey who used to build wonderful nests for a Ty Serenity toy......

Pigeons are peculiar 

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

John_D said:


> Do you reckon it's just us lot who have weird pigeons? What with the **** Bros, Mr Squeaks trying to hatch the end of a table leg, and our Flakey who used to build wonderful nests for a Ty Serenity toy......
> 
> Pigeons are peculiar
> 
> John


OH MY! ROFL!

Mmmmm, John, my NEXT question is: WHAT does that SAY about the OWNERS?? Mmmmm?  

I KNOW I'm normal, don't know about Mr Squeaks!  I'M not trying to hatch an egg!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

John_D said:


> Do you reckon it's just us lot who have weird pigeons? What with the **** Bros, Mr Squeaks trying to hatch the end of a table leg, and our Flakey who used to build wonderful nests for a Ty Serenity toy......
> 
> Pigeons are peculiar
> 
> John


These two advanced beyond pecular years ago John.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> So, you changed their names, eh??? Is that Fuz(****)? Darn censors, that word starts with a "B" !!
> 
> That's some "time out!" Looks like he's REAL sad! ROFL!
> 
> ...


He sits or lays in there all day quiet as a mouse. I bring him home and put him in the bird house and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> He sits or lays in there all day quiet as a mouse. I bring him home and put him in the bird house and all hell breaks loose.


Well, of course. After all, "dignity" is the key word for WORK! After a "stressful day of laying around with nothing to do 'cause things are slow, gotta RELEASE tension SOMEHOW!  

Besides, my brother DESERVES that "noogy!"  He's in MY SPACE!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, of course. After all, "dignity" is the key word for WORK! After a "stressful day of laying around with nothing to do 'cause things are slow, gotta RELEASE tension SOMEHOW!
> 
> Besides, my brother DESERVES that "noogy!"  He's in MY SPACE!


This one is for MR Squeaks' daddy. A little early morning huggy poo kissy face. 
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060516&ctime=162228


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

one really quick question why does the male coo and twitch his wing when hes in the nest with the hen?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> This one is for MR Squeaks' daddy. A little early morning huggy poo kissy face.
> http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060516&ctime=162228



THANK YOU, jerseygeorge! Bless their hearts! I LOVED it...  I just love those guys!

*uh, however, MR. Squeaks only has a female mate...me. UNLESS,you were refering to his "daddy" mode??*


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> THANK YOU, jerseygeorge! Bless their hearts! I LOVED it...  I just love those guys!
> 
> *uh, however, MR. Squeaks only has a female mate...me. UNLESS,you were refering to his "daddy" mode??*


It's all very confusing. And what is MR Squeaks' mommie's name?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> It's all very confusing. And what is MR Squeaks' mommie's name?


My first name is Shi (shortened version of Shirley and pronounced "shy")

I really and truly am a shy person, so the name fits. However, for the life of me, I CANNOT understand WHY my friends howl with laughter when I tell them that I AM shy!  

*uh, jerseygeorge...please don't say "mommie" around Squeaks! He says his "mommie" is long gone and I am his MATE! He says he certainly wouldn't act around him mom as he does me. That would not be "right."  *


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> My first name is Shi (shortened version of Shirley and pronounced "shy")
> 
> I really and truly am a shy person, so the name fits. However, for the life of me, I CANNOT understand WHY my friends howl with laughter when I tell them that I AM shy!
> 
> *uh, jerseygeorge...please don't say "mommie" around Squeaks! He says his "mommie" is long gone and I am his MATE! He says he certainly wouldn't act around him mom as he does me. That would not be "right."  *


Ok Shy, tnx for clearing that up for me. 
By the way I live with"would not be right" every day.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

jerseygeorge said:


> Ok Shy, tnx for clearing that up for me.
> By the way I live with"would not be right" every day.


I noticed that the duration of time between fighting and getting alone has gotten shorter. In the past , after the nest was built they went for a week or more with out fighting. Then it was several days, then one day , now it's hours. Now, sadly I see the only solution, For the health and well being of both, I must let one of them go. It will probably be Baby because he is much bigger and stronger than Fuz. I just don't have any other options left.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That must be a difficult decision, but I appreciate that you are doing what you feel is best for your birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jerseygeorge said:


> I noticed that the duration of time between fighting and getting alone has gotten shorter. In the past , after the nest was built they went for a week or more with out fighting. Then it was several days, then one day , now it's hours. Now, sadly I see the only solution, For the health and well being of both, I must let one of them go. It will probably be Baby because he is much bigger and stronger than Fuz. I just don't have any other options left.



I'm sorry for the two of them, but am glad you made the decision in the interest of the well being of both birds, to find a home for one of them.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> I'm sorry for the two of them, but am glad you made the decision in the interest of the well being of both birds, to find a home for one of them.


One last try. I picked up another steel dog crate that I set up here in the Garage at home. Perhaps I can keep them seperated here. 4 hrs for fuz in the crate, then put him back in the bird house then 4hrs Baby in the crate. In work I could take Fuz to work in the morning, Then At lunch time bring Fuz home and take Baby back to spend the afternoon at work. Let's see what happens.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Ok Shy, tnx for clearing that up for me.
> *By the way I live with"would not be right" every day.*


Yes, *sigh* I know what you mean...among pigeons...never a dull moment as the saying goes!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> One last try. I picked up another steel dog crate that I set up here in the Garage at home. Perhaps I can keep them seperated here. 4 hrs for fuz in the crate, then put him back in the bird house then 4hrs Baby in the crate. In work I could take Fuz to work in the morning, Then At lunch time bring Fuz home and take Baby back to spend the afternoon at work. Let's see what happens.


BLESS YOUR HEART, jerseygeorge!! 

That's a lot of extra work! I sure hope everything goes well! I think you are epitomizing the term "spoiled!" NOW, let's see if those two appreciate all your work!

If Fuz is a Supervisor, what will Baby be??? Manager??


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, I tried something new today. I took Fuz to work with me this morning. Then brought him home at lunch time , and took Baby back to spend the afternoon at the shop. It's a lot of work but it keeps them apart for about 9 hrs during the day.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> Well, I tried something new today. I took Fuz to work with me this morning. Then brought him home at lunch time , and took Baby back to spend the afternoon at the shop. It's a lot of work but it keeps them apart for about 9 hrs during the day.


OK...how did Baby react at the shop? Does he sleep on the job too?  

NOW, the question is: what happens when you put them back together? Truce? Battle for "Top Bird?"

IF worse came to worse and you had to find a home for Baby...would you then get a HEN??? A PROVEN hen?!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

did you guys miss my question or did no one know the answer to it... well im sorry you have to let one go its for the best and i hope its easy on you


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> one really quick question why does the male coo and twitch his wing when hes in the nest with the hen?



That's just his way of calling his hen.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> That's just his way of calling his hen.


Or his brother.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> OK...how did Baby react at the shop? Does he sleep on the job too?
> 
> NOW, the question is: what happens when you put them back together? Truce? Battle for "Top Bird?"
> 
> IF worse came to worse and you had to find a home for Baby...would you then get a HEN??? A PROVEN hen?!


Well Shi, for the most part he just stood there looking around. I have found that if the top of crates are covered they are much more relaxed. 
When we got home, As soon as soon I put Baby back in the bird house , he and Fuz picked up where they left off in the morning. Posturing and threatning
each other,circling each other, Wing wipping, then outside grooming each other, then they did the deed, Fuz on top, back inside laying side by side, both in submissive positions , wings twitching. These two are nuts.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've been following this thread somewhat but haven't posted. I have a suggestion/observation so you can take it for what it's worth. It's just my opinion....................I feel that by separating these two birds and then putting them back together is not helping to solve the issue they have with each other. When you take one bird out and leave the other one, the one that is left has the time that it's alone to "establish" it's territory again without any challenge. Then some hours later, you put the second bird back in and they start all over again. If this was happening in my loft, I personally would just let them fight it out. They won't fight forever. And yes there may be some slight wounds but eventually, if left alone, they will work it out. ONE of them will become the dominant one and the fighting will stop. You may have to watch them for a while and if the fighting gets REALLY bad, step in, separate them, then just leave them alone again. Any time we introduce a new bird, ESPECIALLY a new cock bird, there is some fighting. I've even had to clean up a little blood off the floor or perch, but I've never had to pick up a dead bird. They will and do, with time, figure out who's the real boss. I know that we are talking about "pets" versus "racers"........even though I've got LOTS of birds and don't have a "one on one" relationship with every one, I do care about them all. I have had to go in and break up fights, but I just separate the two fighters and let them go. They usually go back at it again, but they always work it out and eventually settle down. Like I said, this is just my opinion but thought it was worth mentioning............Good luck. Also, a mate for these two guys wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi jerseygeorge,

I bet if you got two lovely young hens for the boys you would see quite a big change in them, and that would resolve all the fighting. They would take up their normal roles in life and never bother with each other again, except for the normal dominant displays, territorial or otherwise, that happen once in a while.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jerseygeorge said:


> That's the problem. I have 7 birds and 6 are males. And NO, I don't want to get any more!



I went back and read through this thread again.........I have this terrible habit of "scanning" when I read, just to get the gist of what's going on.  I guess I missed this post....Jerseygeorge, you have such a wonderful set up for your birds but ONE hen? That is not a good situation. Do you have any idea how much quieter and HAPPIER your 6 cocks would be if they had a "hen" of thier own? How frustrating would it be for you to be locked in a big room with 5 other men and one beautiful women for the rest of your life? The problem of over population can be easily controlled and believe me, building a nest, haveing a hen that will lay two eggs and sitting on them all day is all these poor birds really want. I wish you would reconsider your situation. Are all of these birds pretty tame? I THINK I could help you find some hens if you are interested, but they would be ex-racers so probably not very tame. Give it thought for the birds sake?? If I'm overstepping my bounds here, just tell me shut up and mind my own business and I will. I just know by having about 150 birds, what would happen if I threw one hen in with my cock birds permantley. Some racers do that to motivate their cocks before a big race, but it's not something that I would ever consider doing. I'll shut up now........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I went back and read through this thread again.........I have this terrible habit of "scanning" when I read, just to get the gist of what's going on.  I guess I missed this post....Jerseygeorge, you have such a wonderful set up for your birds but ONE hen? That is not a good situation. Do you have any idea how much quieter and HAPPIER your 6 cocks would be if they had a "hen" of thier own? How frustrating would it be for you to be locked in a big room with 5 other men and one beautiful women for the rest of your life? The problem of over population can be easily controlled and believe me, building a nest, haveing a hen that will lay two eggs and sitting on them all day is all these poor birds really want. I wish you would reconsider your situation. Are all of these birds pretty tame? I THINK I could help you find some hens if you are interested, but they would be ex-racers so probably not very tame. Give it thought for the birds sake?? If I'm overstepping my bounds here, just tell me shut up and mind my own business and I will. I just know by having about 150 birds, what would happen if I threw one hen in with my cock birds permantley. Some racers do that to motivate their cocks before a big race, but it's not something that I would ever consider doing. I'll shut up now........


I, too, have addressed the one hen issue, but I don't think jerseygeorge, from what he's said, wants to get rid of any of his birds, except for maybe Baby. 

Regarding your comment about jg being in a room with 5 other males and l female, I have a feeling the other males wouldn't stand a chance! lol  

OK, I'm sorry, back to "serious." Even with a couple of hens to even up the ratio, Baby and Fuzb*** could STILL choose to remain "together," thus providing other hilarious adventures...jmo... *sigh* a dilemma indeed...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jerseygeorge said:


> They don't live in a typical loft. It is a 10 x 10 building with a 15 x 17 screened area attached to it. If it were just Fuz and Baby it might be possible to partition off half of the place to keep them apart. But, there are 5 other birds who live there that must be considered.
> 
> My wife might find cleaning up after them is worse than cleaning up after me.


Do you know that a typical pigeon racer would probably have a MINUMUM of 35 birds in a loft that size? Your 7 birds plus 5 more would still leave PLENTY of room. And they would be in heaven!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Do you know that a typical pigeon racer would probably have a MINUMUM of 35 birds in a loft that size? Your 7 birds plus 5 more would still leave PLENTY of room. And they would be in heaven!!!


Good point, Lovebirds...HOWEVER, I think it's jg's WIFE who may have a PROBLEM???!!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL thank you so much because my male does that all the time to my hen and he normal puts his head under her chest thank you all for the info


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Good point, Lovebirds...HOWEVER, I think it's jg's WIFE who may have a PROBLEM???!!!


And when she has a problem I go lay down in the corner and twitch my wings.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> LOL thank you so much because my male does that all the time to my hen and he normal puts his head under her chest thank you all for the info



What's five more little piles of poop????
OOPS>>>>>must have hit the wrong "quote" ****on. LOL


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I've been following this thread somewhat but haven't posted. I have a suggestion/observation so you can take it for what it's worth. It's just my opinion....................I feel that by separating these two birds and then putting them back together is not helping to solve the issue they have with each other. When you take one bird out and leave the other one, the one that is left has the time that it's alone to "establish" it's territory again without any challenge. Then some hours later, you put the second bird back in and they start all over again. If this was happening in my loft, I personally would just let them fight it out. They won't fight forever. And yes there may be some slight wounds but eventually, if left alone, they will work it out. ONE of them will become the dominant one and the fighting will stop. You may have to watch them for a while and if the fighting gets REALLY bad, step in, separate them, then just leave them alone again. Any time we introduce a new bird, ESPECIALLY a new cock bird, there is some fighting. I've even had to clean up a little blood off the floor or perch, but I've never had to pick up a dead bird. They will and do, with time, figure out who's the real boss. I know that we are talking about "pets" versus "racers"........even though I've got LOTS of birds and don't have a "one on one" relationship with every one, I do care about them all. I have had to go in and break up fights, but I just separate the two fighters and let them go. They usually go back at it again, but they always work it out and eventually settle down. Like I said, this is just my opinion but thought it was worth mentioning............Good luck. Also, a mate for these two guys wouldn't be a bad idea.


Thanks for the input. It's not quite that simple though. It's not just a matter of two males establishing dominance . These males have Mated. They go from laying side by side heads down , wings twitching in total submission, grooming each other and nest building , to stalking , posturing and fighting. To just let them tear each other apart would be animal cruelty as far as I'm concerned, and I care too much for these birds to let that happen. If you saw Fuzzy's condition the last time I took him to the vet you would probably agree. Other than these two , the other five birds pretty much live in harmony. To bring two hens in might just send the place into chaos. This week I have been taking Fuz in with me in the morning. Then I bring him home at lunch time and take Baby back with me for the afternoon. To be honest I don't notice any difference in their behavior when I reunite them at the end of the day. Besides its kind of fun having one of them in there with me during work. Also thanks for the "Good Luck" wish, I'll need it.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi jerseygeorge,
> 
> I bet if you got two lovely young hens for the boys you would see quite a big change in them, and that would resolve all the fighting. They would take up their normal roles in life and never bother with each other again, except for the normal dominant displays, territorial or otherwise, that happen once in a while.


I'm afraid the two lovely hens would be run ragged by Fuz, Baby, Junior, ****** and Jimmy. And no, I'm not bringing in a hen for each guy.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Do you know that a typical pigeon racer would probably have a MINUMUM of 35 birds in a loft that size? Your 7 birds plus 5 more would still leave PLENTY of room. And they would be in heaven!!!


Remember the old TV show 8 is enough? Just change the number to seven.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> And when she has a problem I go lay down in the corner and twitch my wings.


*Does it work?*  

Well, I'm glad the work situation with Fuz and Baby seems to working. Of course, you might not want Baby to know that Fuz is a Supervisor...could cause jealousy and we sure don't need any more of that!

Look forward to more adventures of the remarkable brothers. Of course, I AM assuming that you are SURE they are BOTH males...I've heard tales of mistaken - uh - identities...eggs mysteriously appearing...stuff like that... 

IF something like this WOULD happen, I always refer to Pidgey regarding "Mysterious Eggs of the Unknown Kind!"

Shi
The Helpful Kind


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi jerseygeorge,


If these two males were meant to be gay I would hink there would be no fighting as I have witnessed and seen in my friends coop with a couple of male pigeons he had. They built nests together and have happily surrogated and hatched several rounds of youngsters and seem quite happy contented.
It is rather strange to see this, but if it works, it works. 

Your two youngsters may be naturally drawn to each other, as nestmates are, but perhaps because of their natural pigeon desire to couple they have found each other out of need. They may or may not be gay, but all the fighting is not in their best interest, and it will continue if you will allow it. I know you are trying your best to seperate them and keep them from beating each other up, and I uderstand you don't want to give one away, they are quite beautiful. 

I have a couple of males that are brothers named Teddy & Bear, and I received them when they were quite young. They stayed with each other out of their sibling bonds. As they grew they would be fighting with each other, as males do, but then would be drawn together again as they are siblings. I couldn't believe the amount of fighting between these two as they were practicing their male dominance skills. This went on for a while but as they grew and socialized with other youngsters, their interest changed and their attention became focused on my hens. Teddy is mated to Splash and Bear is mated to Metilda.

I received two youngsters that actually did find each other after being seperated. I first got Hamilton as a youngser from another coop, and later Pee-Wee arrived. They were immediately drawn to each other and I couldn't imagine why, as they were still babies. When I checked their band numbers i tturned out they were brother and sister, which I confirmed with the breeder. They actually stayed with each other, and I didn't have the heart to seperate them, I just didn't let them hatch eggs. 

The point of all this is they were happy with each other and were able to fulfill their natural desires. I don't make a habit of allowing nest mates to be together, this was an exception. We have our occasional squables in the coop now and then, but it is normal male behavior as they try to win territory, and I do have a few more males then females, right now, but it works, everyone is happy. 

I'm not here to shove my ideas down your throat, just want you to know that I have seen a lot of different pigeon behavior having 50 pigeons, and I know this situation can be resolved without having to seperate the two. Your boys are just normal pigeons wanting to live happy and fulfilled pigeon lives.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

*Oh No!*

After several days of calm , it's started again. Fuz is nest building and he is in hyper drive! 
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060528&ctime=082736


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am STILL laughing! That is sooooo funny!

Well, there must be "something" goin' around 'cause Squeaks is in BIG time daddy mode again! He went back to his table end egg but I also added his wooden egg. The wooden egg can be moved and watching him shuffle that egg until he can squat on BOTH is a riot! He reminds of the penquins in "March of the Penquins" adjusting their eggs just so...Don't often see him in "walkin' squat" mode...cracks me up every time. The minute he was "free" this morning, he ignored everybody and headed straight for his eggs. He also keeps moving his twigs around - all two of them! *sigh* guess I'll have to bring him some more...


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> I am STILL laughing! That is sooooo funny!
> 
> Well, there must be "something" goin' around 'cause Squeaks is in BIG time daddy mode again! He went back to his table end egg but I also added his wooden egg. The wooden egg can be moved and watching him shuffle that egg until he can squat on BOTH is a riot! He reminds of the penquins in "March of the Penquins" adjusting their eggs just so...Don't often see him in "walkin' squat" mode...cracks me up every time. The minute he was "free" this morning, he ignored everybody and headed straight for his eggs. He also keeps moving his twigs around - all two of them! *sigh* guess I'll have to bring him some more...


I have found they like a mixture of small twigs and leaves.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jerseygeorge said:


> I have found they like a mixture of small twigs and leaves.


Yes, but yours are OUTDOORS! I don't think I want a "forest floor!" I already tried pine needles, What a mess! He would just break them in pieces and I had to extend my exercise time picking them up! AND, they were EVERYWHERE! What Squeaks didn't break up and distribute, the cats thought it would be fun to join in! 

UH-UH! NO more pines...little twigs seem to work much better. Leaves, oh sure, then I would REALLY have to vacuum EVERY day! Nope, would cut into my PT-life site time...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jerseygeorge said:


> Fuz is nest building and he is in hyper drive!


No kidding about the hyper drive  You must feed them high octane pigeon food, George!

Terry


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

The boys have been getting along great for the past week or so. Here is a shot of them relaxing outside and getting some fresh air.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re car-sickness*

Great thread!

Couple of ideas.

Many years ago I tried sleeping during a car trip with my head resting on the door frame next to the window. The ride felt smooth to my butt, but I felt there was a jackhammer touching my skull. Conclusion: the spine absorbs a lot of shocks which we don't even notice, and the skull with a thin layer of hair and skin protests vibrations transmitted through the car frame from the road. Even with a pillow, I felt more than I did through the spine. My pigeon Pidgiepoo on one trip insisted on sitting on my shoulder -- on one leg even! -- or on a pillow where he could see out the window. Seeing where all the sideways jerks and vibrations are coming from probably helps.

Someone once said that the captain of a large ship doesn't get seasick, or avoids it more readily, because he is high up in the fresh air (instead of down with hold baggage or steerage) and since he is more towards the middle of the boat, he is spared the more extreme effects of watching the dipping and shifting horizon. It could also be that a person who tends to sea-sickness avoids work on the open seas. 

I was on a ferry trip crossing the English channel during a gale (thought it was a lot of fun: an amusement park ride I didn't have to pay for) and many feared the ship would sink. Glassware annd dishes shattered; cars, though tied down, sustained insurance claim damage. There was a noisy and happy and very overweight family gobbling down all sorts of heavy food before the storm. The whole family barfed. The young teenage son yelled out, "Don't worry, Mom, I'll save you!" as his mother was helped by two ship's attendants to the loo, just before he vomited into a paper bag provided him and became very quiet. They were noisy, but a great family. They pulled jokes on each other (tomato catsup or ketchup in the can of Sprite lime soda) and had each other guessing what it was. I hadn't eaten much beforehand. I have never been carsick or seasick, but I think if your pigeon doesn't have excess gastric juices sloshing around during the trip, it may help. This is pure speculation on my part. If I were in the actual situation, I would probably panic. 

I have carried some pigeon rescues inside my jacket, in a sling, or inside my shirt, or inside my backpack, so as to have my hands free on streetcars and buses and car trips.

About the fighting over or at the nest. when a nest didn't produce the desired results (successfully raised chicks), our feral female *Mamieke* changed the nest-building formula. The Belgian plastic pigeon nest bowl inside a storage box was rejected when her first solo egg proved infertile after 22 days. Had to have a different location, in an upside-down pet carrier. She accepted the bowl. Babies died after two or three days in the second nest. Back to the first box, but a big pile of twigs next to the nest bowl. These chicks are now five weeks old. The fourth nest, again a different location, and a natural pile of twigs, LOTS of them, and high up, in a broken storage box with no front and no top. Could be your guys just like to scrap, like you say, or can't agree on the decor, or each thinks the other is messing up the "formula" for a goood nest. Who knows? I certainly don't.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, your post, Larry, made me wonder...Squeaks was not carsick while he was getting his wing checked out as a squeaker. We had to make at least 4 trips. 

Only when he was over a year old, did he start getting carsick. So, wonder if a) age makes a diffence b) whether the bird is "out" or confined in a carrier c) type of vehicle or finally, d) depends on the bird. Like people, some may be more prone.

I had a different car the first time around. Squeaks was in a carrier both times he was carsick - one time uncovered, one time covered.

JG - LOVE those latest pics of the imfamous brothers!


----------

